# New Downeaster possiblity to Nova Scotia



## Palmetto (May 14, 2014)

Not specifically Amtrak, but a new overnight ferry to Nova Scotia is beginning service, and the Downeaster connects with it in Portland, ME. This opens up the possibility of doing a circle trip starting in either NY or Boston: NY/BOS - POR - Yarmouth/Halifax - Montreal - NYP. There's also a package deal available.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 14, 2014)

If you're going to do a circle trip, better not miss Gaspe and the awesome seaside highway from Gaspe to Rimouski, operated by Orleans Express.

Too bad the Ocean's doing bad and Acadien is dead. And nobody knows what the heck Meritime Bus is doing.


----------



## lo2e (May 14, 2014)

I think saying the Downeaster connects to the new Nova Star service is a stretch at best. The train station is nowhere near the ferry terminal, so one would need to get a cab or take the METRO bus (which would also require a transfer from the #5 line to the #8). I don't see this as being a convenient connection in the least.


----------



## the_traveler (May 14, 2014)

To do a circle trip, you need to get from Yarmouth to Halifax. With no train or bus service between them, it will be a long walk.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 14, 2014)

Thanks, Palmetto, for posting this. I'd much rather take an overnight ferry rather than spend the night in Portland and take a day ferry the next day. I think that *lo2e* is being too hard. With new service, I don't think that you can expect boat train-like connections. A connection in the same city is fine by me



the_traveler said:


> To do a circle trip, you need to get from Yarmouth to Halifax. With no train or bus service between them, it will be a long walk.


Actually, you have your choice of shuttle services. Pricey, I'll admit, but they do exist. I would hope that if a ferry is successful, better and more frequent scheduled service might follow.


----------



## afigg (May 15, 2014)

lo2e said:


> I think saying the Downeaster connects to the new Nova Star service is a stretch at best. The train station is nowhere near the ferry terminal, so one would need to get a cab or take the METRO bus (which would also require a transfer from the #5 line to the #8). I don't see this as being a convenient connection in the least.


Nova Star might arrange for a shuttle bus from the Portland train station if there are enough people taking the Downeaster to get to the ferry. There is already a Downeaster connected 7 day "Two Nation Vacation" tour package from Boston with hotel stays in Wells, Portland, Yarmouth, Halifax. If there is no shuttle bus or the tour package is not of interest, it will be a short cab trip between the train station and the pier.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 15, 2014)

lo2e said:


> I think saying the Downeaster connects to the new Nova Star service is a stretch at best. The train station is nowhere near the ferry terminal, so one would need to get a cab or take the METRO bus (which would also require a transfer from the #5 line to the #8). I don't see this as being a convenient connection in the least.


I guess it's a matter of opinion on what an easy connection is and I've done a lot worse than this. Google shows the distance as 2.8 miles……To me it's an easy bus connection or taxi ride (personally….I’d even walk that!)

Once on the Yarmouth side and getting to Halifax.......Scheduled bus service along the South Shore and through the Annapolis Valley has ended. You can now do a one-way car rental from the ferry to Halifax and there’s also several Van Shuttles operating. Here's another in addition to the above noted ones:

http://ameroshuttle.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Palmetto (May 15, 2014)

lo2e said:


> I think saying the Downeaster connects to the new Nova Star service is a stretch at best. The train station is nowhere near the ferry terminal, so one would need to get a cab or take the METRO bus (which would also require a transfer from the #5 line to the #8). I don't see this as being a convenient connection in the least.


Well, you're right in a certain sense, but I did not say "convenient connection".


----------



## railiner (May 15, 2014)

If nothing else is possible, I suppose you might be able to obtain a one-way car rental between Yarmouth and Halifax.....depending on which end cars are needed, the rate could be better than booking a shuttle van service.


----------

